# min-width funktioniert nicht...



## Gunah (18. August 2008)

Moin...

ich habe ein Problem mit min-width ich weiss leider nicht was ich falsch mache es wird aber leider ignoriert 
http://gunah.eu/non-free/template.html
Beim Breadcrump: http://gunah.eu/non-free/fail.png


```
#breadcrump {
     padding-left: 7px;
     padding-top: 3px;
     font-size: 12px;
     background-image: url('../images/breadcrump.gif');
     background-position: right top;
     background-repeat: no-repeat;
     background-color: black;
     height: 20px;
     min-width: 100px;
     display: block;
}
```

wenn ich width statt min-width setzt ist es richtig, aber kann sich ja nicht vergrößern nach rechts... was es eigtl sollte...

 ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 
Gruß Gunah


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Hi,

wie soll denn deiner Meinung nach die Mindestbreite funktionieren, wenn für das umschliessende DIV*#content* eine absolute Breite von 442px eingerichtet ist?

Zur Erläuterung: min-width greift in dem Moment, in dem der horizontale Anzeigebereich kleiner skaliert wird, als der festgelegte Wert für diese Eigenschaft.

Da aber, wie schon erwähnt, das umschliessende Element eine fixe Breite besitzt, die über dem Mindestbreitenwert liegt, kommt diese Eigenschaft auch nicht zum Tragen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Gunah (18. August 2008)

ah okk danke für deine Antwort, wusste nicht, das man eine fixe größe mit einbauen muss
so funktioniert es:

```
width: 10px; min-width: 100px;
```

habe es aber noch nicht hochgeladen, bin gerade nicht zuhause, habe es nur Live mit Firebug probiert...

Gruß
Gunah


----------



## Maik (18. August 2008)

Dann frag ich mal anders herum: Was erwartest du in diesem Modell von der min-width-Eigenschaft?

Denn eine fixe Breitenangabe ist nicht zwingend erforderlich.

mfg Maik


----------



## wolfmoonheart (4. September 2008)

Guten Tag meine Damen und Herren,

habe auch mal ne Frage zu dem min-width, es entzieht sich nach meinem Wissen sämtlicher Logik, anscheinend habe ich es noch net wirklich verstanden:

Es handelt sich wiefolgt um eine Image Datei, die variabler Größe je nach Fenstergröße sein soll. Soweit läuft das auch. Die Img-Datei soll aber eine bestimmte Größe nicht unterschreiten, daher denke ich, dass ich mit "min-width: absolute Größe" an der richtigen Adresse sein sollte. Aber, es wird ignoriert, es wird so weit verkleinert, bis man es kaum noch erkennt:

CSS-Schnipsel:


```
.InitMap  
{
	width: 50%;
	min-width: 150px;
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;	
}
```

HTML-Stelle:

```
<img    alt="Map of New Zealand" 
                    class="InitMap" 
                    enableviewstate="true" 
                    onclick="return IMG1_onclick()"
                    src="Images\nz.gif" 
            />
```


Seid doch mal so gut und erlöst mich vor den Qualen des min-widths ;-)

Nutze derzeit FF3


----------



## Maik (4. September 2008)

Hi,

bei mir funktioniert das Stylesheet, sprich die gesetzte min-width-Deklaration greift einwandfrei, u.a. auch im FF3.

mfg Maik


----------



## wolfmoonheart (5. September 2008)

Was soll ich davon jetzt halten?

Wieso funktioniert das bei mir net, arbeite mit Visual Studio C#. Liegt es daran?

Jetzt bin ich noch mehr verwirrt als schon zuvor! 

Oh mein Gott, funktioniert es bei jemanden vielleicht nicht. Es wäre schön, wenn es nicht funktionieren würde, so wie bei mir *lach*


----------



## Maik (5. September 2008)

Moin,

nenn doch bitte mal den Link zu der Seite, damit man der Ursache auf den Grund gehen kann, denn scheinbar ist sie an einer anderen Stelle im Dokument zu suchen.

mfg Maik


----------



## wolfmoonheart (8. September 2008)

Sorry, war etwas verhindet die letzten Tagen.

Ich kann Euch keinen Link geben, da die Seite nicht online ist. Es ist eine Skeleton Seite und ist nur für ein schulischer Projekt.  

Quellcode der Seite:


```
<%@ Page Language="C#" MasterPageFile="~/MasterPage.master" AutoEventWireup="true" CodeFile="AboutUs.aspx.cs" Inherits="AboutUs" Title="Untitled Page" %>

<asp:Content id="MainContent" ContentPlaceHolderID="ContentPlaceHolder1" Runat="Server">
    <div id="Content">
    
        <h1>About Us</h1>
        
        <p>
            Wellington schools chess tournament is a tournament for school students in the wellington
            area.
        </p>
        
        <br />
        
        <h2>Location:</h2>
        
        <a href="Images/nz.gif" target="_blank">
            <img    alt="Map of New Zealand" 
                    class="InitMap" 
                    enableviewstate="true" 
                    onclick="return IMG1_onclick()"
                    src="Images\nz.gif" 
            />
        </a>
        
        <br />
        <br />
        
        <p>
            The touranment is coordinated by the Wellington High Schools chess organizor
            <asp:LinkButton ID="LinkButton1" runat="server">Ian Hunter</asp:LinkButton>
        </p>
            
    </div>
</asp:Content>
```

Quellcode der CSS:


```
/************************************************************************/
/* HEADLINE FORMATINGS ...												*/
/************************************************************************/

#Content
{

}

#Content h1 
{
	
}


#Content h2 
{
	font-weight: bold;
	text-decoration: underline;
}

/************************************************************************/
/* ... HEADLINE FORMATINGS												*/
/************************************************************************/




/************************************************************************/
/* IMAGES ...															*/
/************************************************************************/

/* New Zealand map on the About Website*/
.InitMap  
{
	width: 50%;
	min-width: 150px;
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;	
}

.NewsImage
{
	width: 50%;
	height: 50%;
	margin: 0px;
	padding: 0px;	
}


/************************************************************************/
/* ... IMAGES 															*/
/************************************************************************/


/************************************************************************/
/* TABLES ...															*/
/************************************************************************/

#Content table 
{
	
	width: 75%;
	margin-left: auto;
    margin-right: auto; 
    padding: 0px;
	background-color: #FFFFF0;   /* Ivory */
	border-color: #2F4F2F;		/* Dark Green */    
    border-style: solid;
    border-width: thin;
    text-align: center;	
}

#Content table thead th
{
	background-color: #00FF00; /*#66CCFF;*/
	height: 40px;
}



/************************************************************************/
/* ... TABLES 															*/
/************************************************************************/
```


----------



## Maik (8. September 2008)

Hi,

es bleibt bei meiner Aussage, dass die min-width-Deklaration einwandfrei funktioniert, wenn der horizontale Anzeigebereich des Browserfensters herunterskaliert wird.

mfg Maik


----------



## wolfmoonheart (8. September 2008)

Ich verstehe das nicht, wenn ich mit der CSS-Datei fertig bin, werde ich mal sehen, dass ich das ganze hier außerhalb der Visual Studio Umgebung laufen lasse und dann mal sehen, ob es dann auch funktioniert. Wie gesagt, bei mir wird das Image mikroskopisch klein, wenn ich den Browser klein mache. Bin schon gespannt ...


----------

